
Traditional media groups hope to benefit as brands pull ads from YouTube - sornars
https://www.ft.com/content/019e1608-0d88-11e7-a88c-50ba212dce4d
======
dazc
google cache
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:UIIYWl...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:UIIYWliuo9QJ:https://www.ft.com/content/019e1608-0d88-11e7-a88c-50ba212dce4d+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=nl)

